# Christmas Came Early



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

It finally showed up on Friday. I ordered it about two months ago in hopes that I would get it in time to use it for fall plowing, but there were some delays getting it here from the Kubota warehouse in California. So it showed up just in time to put it in the barn for the winter. Oh well. I'm just happy it's here, and I got a better deal because of the delay.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Enjoy. I hope you get many hours of dependable service.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats on the new iron Idaho!


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice looking tractor. Congrats!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I’ve got the M5-91. I’ve only got 76 hours on it now. You will really like it. So far I’m very pleased with mine. Congratulations.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Fanatastical!

How long did it take your son to ask if he could drive it?

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks good except for that white stuff on the ground....hopefully it's just sand  congrats!


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> Fanatastical!
> 
> How long did it take your son to ask if he could drive it?
> 
> Ralph


He turns 11 in a couple of months, and he can drive the Ranger all over the place by himself, mows the lawn with the riding mower, I've even had him drive the tractor with me in it. You can call it paranoia if you like, but I've yet turn him loose out in the field by himself with $100k of tractor and implement. The time will come, but I'm just not sure he's quite ready yet.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would guess that he is ready by judging at how "at ease" he is in the pic.....I think the real question is; "are you ready?"

Regards, Mike


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Vol said:


> I would guess that he is ready by judging at how "at ease" he is in the pic.....I think the real question is; "are you ready?"
> 
> Regards, Mike


You're right... I've not been ready, but I think I now need to be. As long as I keep his little sisters out of the tractor, he should be able to keep a level head. I hate to admit it, but he's gotten busted chasing his sisters with the lawn mower before :angry:


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice tractor!

Good for you.


----------

